# linux sync software for the zaurus

## xpunkrockryanx

Hey all,

I've got a Zaurus running OpenZaurus 3.2. I've gotten the linux version of qtopia-desktop from Trolltech set up and working, but don't really care much for it. I just recently learned about KitchenSync which apparentlly can sync the Zaurus with Korganizer/Kaddressbook and lots more. I haven't found an ebuild of it, so I'm compiling the source by hand right now. I'll post comments once I've tried it out a bit.

What other programs are people using to sync with PIM programs on their gentoo desktop? I've heard that Evolution can sync with the Z somehow, but I haven't looked into it much. Has anybody tried KitchenSync? Is anybody looking into making an ebuild out of it? I might be willing to give it a try, but I don't have any experience with making ebuilds. Always a time to learn I suppose.

-ryan

----------

## plate

https://bugs.gentoo.org says "Zarro boogs found" indeed. Nobody has submitted an ebuild for KitchenSync yet... Being quite the unselfish SL-C700 owner here, I'd like to murmur words of encouragement for you to give it a try and submit the ebuild for posteriority. Writing an ebuild is hardly trivial, but doesn't involve rocket science either, so by all means, have a look at the Ebuild Howto and the Contributing Ebuilds Guide and fire away!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xpunkrockryanx

to report: KitchenSync works extremely well. I got it up and running with no problems in a couple minutes by following the instructions at the website. I was able to make profiles that i can easily switch depending on how i'm syncing (cradle, wlan at the office, wlan at home, etc). it seems to be able to sync with both korganizer/kaddressbook or evolution, and can connect to a Z running the sharp rom or open zaurus. it looks like it can sync with other platforms like palm etc but i'm not sure and haven't tried it.

as for the ebuild: i'd love to help out by submitting an ebuild for this. when i get time (if i ever do), i'll read the necessary docs and see if i can't figure out how to do that. unfortunately, work takes up most of my time, so i don't know how long it might be before i will get a chance to learn.

----------

## zaheerm

Hi

I created some ebuilds for cvs versions of multisync and opie_sync (a sync plugin for multisync for the zaurus, openzaurus and any linux pda (such as an ipaq running familiar distribution) using opie). multisync also supports syncing using IrMC over irda and bluetooth via the IrMC plugin that is included, and also syncml using the syncml plugin included.  The syncml plugin also allows u to sync between lets say your laptop and home.  There is also a windows ce/pocket pc plugin around but that is on the SynCE site.

The only local app it syncs to is evolution currently.

The ebuilds are available here: http://zaheerm.homeip.net/multisync-cvs-ebuilds.tar.gz

Take Care

Zaheer Abbas Merali

----------

